# Another newbie trying not to lose it!



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi!  I only came across FF yesterday and thought it was something I really needed!  Have been trying for 2.5yrs, have had the chlomid and am now going for acupuncture.  We're trying to stay positive and I'm trying not to obsess about the whole thing, but it's hard, isn't it?I'm hoping that here is a place I can come to and feel like I'm not a monster for being jealous/resentful (insert any negative word here) when everyone around us (I'm not joking!) is getting pregnant.

Have good days and bad days and I can see that there are so many people out there that feel the same as me. Has anyone got any tips though for avoiding baby thoughts 24/7?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

You'll get loads of support & advice on these boards...the ladies are great 

I know what you mean about everyone around you getting pg...I've currently got 4 friends who are pregnant, another 1 who's just had her 2nd baby, 2 others who have just started "actively" trying...and to top it all the woman in flat below ours has just had a baby (we live in Victorian flat conversion so see/hear baby all the time)...its difficult to keep the green eyed monster at bay sometimes & frequently think "why not me"  ...but we have to stay positive & believe it will happen. 

I too was on clomid for 6mths (although I ovulate naturally every month)...I have problems with implantation (amongst other things I was diagnosed with blood clotting disorders following 2 early mc's)...we're about to start IVF next month.

I find acupuncture really relaxing although not been for past couple of months cos my acupuncturist broke his leg on holiday !!  

Anyway, wishing you loads of luck 

 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello,

I came across the site by accident too, it's been a huge help.

I feel like you about pregnant friends/work collegues I was feeling really angry and jealous and hating myself, glad its normal( well kinda!)

I'm currently on the 2ww and its hard to not be paranoid, I wish you all the luck in the world 


xxx


----------



## zp (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi

welcome, I joined last week (I was new and loosing it  ) and feel alittle better already (although that maybe the time of month I'm at! (peacefull day .  

I have no idea how you stop thinking about it 24/7, I just try to keep busy, treat dh and me to nice things (trips to movies etc) and try not to ignore pg friends as I'm feeling alone enough already, not speaking to them doesn't help. BUT it doesn't really work and somedays I just cry and curl up on the sofa!!!
One of my friends recently got his girlfriend of a few months pg, she took the morning after pill and it didn't work . He wanted to know what to do it was hard to be positive to him and i cred all night after I put the phone down 

At least by joining this site you'll know you are not alone and I've already made some friends, Join us. Here are some bubbles.

Zp


----------



## Natalina (Jan 11, 2005)

Natasha I was unfortunate also in the fact that everyone I know is pregnant. I left my last job becasue I worked there for 18 mths and 18 ppl got pregnant and there are 2 more pregnant now. It is so unfair and so hard to be positive. Sometimes it seems there is no one to talk to cause everyone I know has children. 

Keep smiling xxx


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Frill,

Welcome to FF. It has been fantastic for me too because we haven't told anyone about our fertility problems and I felt really alone.  
To make matters worse, I am a midwife so I was delivering everyone elses babies and almost ALL my colleagues were (and are) PREGGERS. It is completely heartbreaking to be in your situation - when you make to decision to try for a baby, you don't expect to still be trying a year or two later. You want it NOW. 
The way I manage to cope is that I simply count my blessing every day. My hubby and I are healthy, happy and have a fantastic quality of life. Many pepole I work with are desperate to meet someone and get married - and I am lucky enough to have a wonderful husband. I count my blessings every day, because I know that things could change at any time.
It is so hard at times and it is so easy to become obsessed with getting pregnant. Ive been wandering around Mothercare with friends before and wanting to scream!!!!!! 
You are NOT alone. Good luck and babydust to you  

L
xxx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

i know what you mean about everyone being pregnant around you. my best friend is due tommorow. the hardest thing is that she knew about our fertility problems and intially couldnt tell me she was pregnant cos she felt too guilty.
although i have found it increasingly dificult with her growing size after are intial difficulties she has continued to be a great support to me. however i feel terrible when i come away and have feelings of jealousy etc. i feel an awful person.

i hope you find the site a great support. i have already and only joined last week.

good luck

Sam
xxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi Frill
Hope you get all the support you need on here. 
Love
Weeble xx


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone!  

Today, my first day on FF, has been lovely! There is so much support and good wishes from everyone, that I'm a much more comforted bunny!  Hopefully, my future nattering and contributions will help you guys too.

Frill


----------



## collymags (Jan 3, 2006)

hi and welcome
i have not long joined and find this site so good .  knowing that others are experiencing similar to myself is a support in itself also it kind of legitimises our emotional rollercoaster because we aren't experiencing these feelings on our own. my close friends all know what we are going through and that in itself has been great support.  we had 2 failed attempts last year i was extremely devastated to make matters worse i work as a nurse and constantly in contact with gorgeous babies.  unfortunately a lot of these babes were unplanned and not always particularly wanted, very tough.   at the saddest times i actually needed time on my own as couldn't talk not even to dp as lump in throat caused severe blubbing. during the summer i spent time going to lovely gardens(which interest me anyway) not having to talk to the flowers was nice.  together we got through tough times by planning outings and social catch ups.  but to be honest the whole business is still very much in the forefront of my mind,  we've had a break but bracing ourselves for a restart march april time.  this time between treatments has given us time to kinda get back onto an even keel without me blubbing over everything and nothing.  so we can and we do get through this yourself included its really about leaning on people when you need them.   take care and heaps of luck 
p.s. the only thing about the site is everybody does lovely replies with all these wonderful icons and smilies etc, i've no idea how use them and can't work it out(help me somebody/anybody)


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

just read collymags reply.

and in agreement that everyone sends such great replies. dont worry i am a techno phob too. so any hints on use of icons etc would be helpful. also anyone tried the chat rooms how do they work.

Sam
xxx


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Oooooh, yeah, used it today.  Just log in and start typing in the box and click send.  Was a bit weird as I didn't know what I was doing (and I'm a real stickler for using caps and punctuation, so am going to have to loosen up!).  Really enjoyed it.


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

will have to give the chat rooms ago. am a bit slow on keyboard so may be a disaster!!!!! 

and how did i mange to send smiley on last message?? pure fluke i can assure you!!!!!!!

Sam
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi frill and welcome to ff

I also find all my friends and my colleagues are getting pregnant and dropping babies and it does hurt at times

Nice to see u are from Berkshire - where abouts?

I am inbetween Reading and Newbury!

Kate


----------



## Frill (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Kate

I'm in Wokingham - so not far!  I feel sorry for my dh too, all the women at his work seem to be falling preggers and even lots of the guys are coming in and saying their partners are up the duff.  Very, very frustrating.  

Mind you, chatting here on FF is great and I've nearly forgotten about my period pains and water retention!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi frill - period pains are horrible arnt they? Mine are always so intense and they really hurt  

I am in Mortimer - my hubby covers the Wokingham area (he is a   )

Kate xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

again

To get the smilies...you'll notice them along the top of the text box when posting...just click on the one you want & it'll insert into your post...click on where it says [more] & it'll bring up others for you... 
 

 

Here's hoping 2006 brings our dreams   

Take care

 

Natasha


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

heh...
I'm new to this site today as well. I came across the website in an article about infertility in a copy of Top Sante. I have to admit that I have become pretty obsessed with this whole fertility thing. I'm hoping that chatting to people in the same boat will actually help me because I'm starting to feel that noone understands how I feel which is so strange because I've never really been one to feel like that before.
I have been trying for 2 years. I always knew there was probably going to be a problem because I have PCOS. When I went to the doctor to discuss it, I dont think I realised what a long hard journey this would be. Clomid didnt work for me either so I have moved up to injections. Had an IUI procedure 9 days ago and have to wait another 6 days to find out if it has worked but I dont feel very positive!
Anyway, I hope you are staying positive - they say its half the battle!!!
Mel


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi mel and welcome to ff

Good luck with the results of the IUI - im sure u will get a BFP

Kate


----------



## sarahz (Feb 5, 2006)

Chinny up Frillie!!!  

When I was in my early 30s it was almost a physical need to be pregnant (unfortunately partner at the time did not share my view & he was always saying soon, soon, but soon developed into us breaking up, anyway...), now I'm an ancient old single crone of 46 and going down the egg donation route - find a reasonable and safe outlet for those feelings, it is very hard, I'm currently working in an office with a pregnant 28 year old, & I try not to think of all those wasted years of opportunity between us!!
Love
SarahZ


----------

